# Rear suspension bushings.



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

I'm working on my newest old car and need a bit of expert advice. I just purchased an 86 5k tq wagon. It needs a ton of stuff, most of witch I have under control, but I have a question about the rear outer control arm bushings ( the 2 pressed in the control arm that fasten onto the hub). Could these be replaced with turned delrin bushings or do they have to flex other than to absorb shock. I want to do them all as one is buggered, but have the delrin and would like to save 120 bucks on 4 little bushings. I've already purchased a few dollars worth of parts and would love to upgrade while saving a bit.


----------

